# CCP Tip size



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

I am building another Carolina Cast Pro 3-6 rod. 

Can someone please refresh my old memory? 

The tip top I am ordering, do I order a size 8 tube or a size 9 tube? I believe the blank may be 8/64.

Thanks, I am having a brain cramp.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Berlix, I built this blank last Feb, and if I remember correct it was a 8 tube, but I am not 100% positive, wish I could be of more help


----------

